# Any ideas on what this is?



## Brentville (Sep 5, 2008)

This is a bike I'm trying to pick up  but it has no headbadge or other markings.  The seat and crank look like a schwinn.  The seat may be an add on tho.  What I've not seen before in a girls bike is the double down tubes.

Any ideas on the year and maker?

Thanks.


----------



## Turtle (Sep 5, 2008)

Could be something like this. Early-mid 60's Huffy Eldorado.





Cheers,


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2008)

looks like a ross chainring so it could be a ross


----------



## Brentville (Sep 5, 2008)

*I'm thinking that it's an Eldorado*

Looks like a pretty incomplete Eldorado by comparison.  Does it look like the fork is bent back too?

Might be a good basket with a not so good bike attached.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2008)

forks are usually easy to find just get a girls fork as the steer tube is longer. what is your objective here? are you wanting something valuable? or just something to ride? build it how you like it. it's a nice enough bike. I like the basket! either ebay will have your parts or I or some of the guys here may have something
Scott


----------



## Brentville (Sep 6, 2008)

*I might restore it*

if it wasn't too much trouble to track down the tank and light, the rear fender, the chain guard and rear rack. 

It's a good enough deal for $20 jut to have the bike for parts or for something to build and ride.  And the huffy Eldorado bikes do look nice.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 6, 2008)

thats the spirit! cheer up, it could have been a Schwinn! 
I'll see if the fork I have is any good, I have one of these in the back yard thad was run over.:eek: 
Scott


----------



## Turtle (Sep 6, 2008)

I actually prefer the look of the El Dorado without the tank, etc. I'm not as big a fan of those 60' sorts of bukes. I have an El Dorado frame without those things. I like the look of the double down tube. I am holding onto the frame until I get the urge to rat rod it into something.

Cheers,


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 6, 2008)

Paula,

Be sure to post pictures of whatever you do with the green Huffy El Dorado Frame


----------

